# JSF Parameter für die nächste seite übergeben



## boxi (3. Sep 2007)

Wie kann ich Parameter von einer JSF Seite zur anderen Übergeben (Also eine ID von etwas das angezeigt werden soll oder so)? Muss ich das über Managed Beans im RequestScope machen? oder wie geht das sonst? Aber wie kann ich aus einer Managed Bean auf eine andere ManagedBean zugreifen?


----------



## freez (4. Sep 2007)

du übergibst einfach deinen commandbutton oder commandlink einach noch ein paar faram's wo du genau diese sachen hinterlegst


----------



## boxi (5. Sep 2007)

Okey, soweit so gut... aber wie gekomme ich bei der Auswertung diese Parameter?

Ich glaube ich muss mein Problem noch etwas genauer beschreiben:
Wenn ich in PHP eine lieste von Objecten aus der Datenbank gelesen habe... sagen wir mal alle CD's die mir gehören... und diese in eine Tabelle ausgebe, dann habe ich das immer so gemacht, dass wenn ich auf den Namen clicke. komme ich auf die Seite CD-Detail und per parameter habe ich die CD-ID übergeben. So konnte ich dann auf der Seite diese Details dieser CD anzeigen. 
Die Frage ist, wie mach ich so was in JSF. In den meisten Beispielen und Tutorials steht nur wie man Formulare auswertet. Ich muss hier aber Dinamisch Links oder ComandButtons erstellen die alle auf die gleiche Seite verweisen. Aber unterschiedliche Daten anzeigen sollen. Wie müsste man so was machen?


----------

